# 14 rats, Both genders in Los Angeles, CA



## Razzle1203 (May 11, 2008)

*Country:* USA

*State/Region:* California

*City/Town:*West Los Angeles

*Number of rats:*14

*Gender:*7 male and 7 female

*Age(s):*ranging from 2 months-1 year

*Name(s):*Bear, Cassidy, Harold, Mickey, Mick, Mack, Lucky, Comet, Spots, Juno, B-bop, Bam-bam, The Albino Duo.

*Colours:*Albino, black hooded and tan hooded.

*Neutered:*nope

*Reason for rehoming:*Originally feeders for a teacher's many snakes but they became too large and so my friends and I rescued them for rehoming as pets.

*Temperament:* Very sweet, some are bold and come right to you when you open the cage but there are a few who are shy but will warm up to you once you hold them.

*Medical problems:*Some of them have sneezes but I don't see any mucusy material coming from the nose so they are probably fine. 

*Will the group be split:*I would prefer if some of the rats were adopted together since they have formed tight bonds. But it is usually just a pair or threesome.

*Transport available:*I will not ship the rats so it would be great if the adopter is in Southern California so they can either drive to me or I could drive to them.

*Preferred donation:* If this means price then it is $6 a pair or $3 individual just to ensure that they don't fall into the wrong hands and become feeders again.









Mickey (left) and Mick (right)









Harold getting a bellyrub









Comet getting a close up









Comet (right) and Spot (left)









B-bop (left), Cassidy (middle), and Bam-bam (right)

Please email me at: [email protected]


----------

